# Compaq Recovery Partition Full



## Bluetuft (Oct 29, 2006)

I purchased the following computer about 2 and a half years ago and have had barely any major problems with it.
Compaq Presario S6389UK
I have two hard drives on my computer. An external 250GB HD which I brought in September, and an Internal 75GB HD which came with the PC when I brought it. The Internal HD is partitioned, into a C and a D drive. The D drive is 4.30GB and is the recovery partition. I have had no problem with this, but when I started my computer up yesterday it told me that the D drive was almost full (54MB's left). Ive been trying to find a way to empty some space, but cant find any way. Now what I am thinking of doing is somehow adding space to the partition from the C drive, which still has 25GB space. The onely problem is that Im not sure there is a way to expand a partition.

Could anybody please give me advice on how to either make space on the D drive, or expand the partition. If not, would it be harmful to combine the two partitions again?

Thanks for any advice given.
Bluetuft.

Screenies-
Inside the D drive

My computer and D drive properties


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

Partition Magic can resize partitions on the fly (i.e. you do it in windows and you dont loose any data). http://www.powerquest.com/home_homeoffice/products/overview.jsp?pcid=sp&pvid=pm80


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Usually recovery partitions are just that and applications etc. are not written to the recovery "drive". Take a look and see what's on there.
Edit: Is the recovery portion the original Compaq one or something that you created?


----------



## Bluetuft (Oct 29, 2006)

Its the original Compaq one. I never had any problems with it, but the other day a trojan horse got onto my computer and mucked it up. I dont know if something happened to the drive in the process.
If I dont find a solution to this, I will go out and buy Partition Magic.


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Can you check to see what's on it? If for some reason things are being written to the D drive you will eventually have a problem again either with no space on the D drive or the C drive.


----------



## Bluetuft (Oct 29, 2006)

You can see whats on it in the screenshot in my main post.


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry didn't see it. Recovery partitions are usually not very big and just have enough space for the recovery files. The ncd tree is from Norton Antivirus and I really don't know if it should be there (and if that's the problem) or not. Suggest you wait for more responses on this issue before changing partition sizes.


----------



## Bluetuft (Oct 29, 2006)

Deleted the NCD and it did nothing. I used to have Norton, but I uninstalled it. I heard how it can leave stuff on your computer after uninstall.
Is it possible to have hidden files the drive, because the size of the files dont equate to much-
NCDTREE=96kb
RECOVERY=212kb
BATCH.OLD=498bytes
dyna=80bytes

This doesnt even equal 1MB so how can this be full?


----------



## johnnyBgood (Oct 9, 2007)

We have the same exact problem, but if you go to folder options and unclick the "Hide Protected Operating System Files (Recommended)" under the view tab, you can see where the space is being taken. For us, it used to be in a folder called /recovery . we then did a system restore and it didnt help, d: is still full. Now its in a folder called /preload. Well most of it. Still not sure what to do about it though, because I'm not used to this new OS and not sure what is ok, and not ok to delete, and if the system restore will still work if I just clean out the drive completely. I'm thinking of making a system restore dvd set, deleting the entire thing and then restoring on the dvds, I'll let you know how it works, but if you dont hear from me, you know what happened, I shot myself in the foot.

P.S. you also need to click on the "show hidden files" under the view tab.


----------



## johnnyBgood (Oct 9, 2007)

well I formatted the d: and restored the computer, but it didnt put anything back on the d: so whatever it was that was originally on there is now lost and gone forever. I thought it was system restore points and stuff, but I dont quite understand how to make a restore point for c: and save the info on d:. maybe I just dont really get the whole restore thing. system restore seems to still be working correctly, and I dont get the stupid error message about d: being full, but I guess I'll figure it out eventually when I need whatever was on it, and don't have it anymore. If someone can fill me in on what the heck it was that I deleted and whether or not I need it, and if I do, how can I get it back, that would be cool.


----------



## Bluetuft (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, what a bump  

Anyway, long ago I was fiddling around and I somehow managed to just join the C: and D: drives together which worked fine for me. Can't remember how I did it though


----------



## ashybang (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a compaq presario running windows xp. I am not computer literate, being a beginner

However, after having problems i decided to do a full computer restore
My D drive is now full - 393mb space left.
The computer is running as is should now, and i realise why the D drive is full -:
When i did the recovery i checked the non destructive option , instead of the 
destructive recovery option.
I haven`t received any windows messages re the D drive being full and am not going to make any further changes.
Just thought you guys should know this reason for the full D drive,and maybe it may shed some light on others problems. Wonder if anyone else has made this mistake also.
Anyway guys and ladies, happy computing.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

johnnyBgood said:


> I'm thinking of making a system restore dvd set, deleting the entire thing and then restoring on the dvds ...


Hope you did that before your formatted your D drive. The partition contained compressed files to be used to restore the PC to the original factory condition. Since this backup plan fails if the hard drive dies, owners are supposed to copy the partition to DVD. I guess margins are so tight in the PC business, that manufacturers won't spend the two bucks extra to give you those DVD's.

Anyway, of you ever need them in the near future, HP and Compaq are glad to sell you backup DVD's for something like 30 bucks.

I had the same nag screen about no space on the D partition with an HP laptop purchased in June. It came and and went away and I think it was the result of HP updates released with an error in them.


----------

